# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  drivers linux για d=link 900ap+

## makx

για σας απο την Ορεστιάδα 

ερώτηση: μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς εάν υπάρχουν drivers linux για d-link 900ap+ που να έχουν δοκιμαστέι και να πεζουν? 
Εαν όχι θέλω την γνώμη σας για εξωτερική συσκευή αλλα και για εσωτερική (πχ linksys ) για να δουλέψει σε ap mode αλα και σε client, ΚΑΙ να έχει DRIVERS για LINUX.
καθώς επίσης εαν η προτεινόμενη συσκευή συνεργάζεται με dlink 900ap+ συσκευές χωρίς προβλήματα . 
Το όλο εγχείρημα έχει να κάνει με linuxoκουτο σε ταράτσα . ::   ::  

ευχαριστώ

----------


## pavlidisd

Mάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει... Οι ethernet εξωτερικές συσκευές λειτουργούν αυτόνομα και χωρίς drivers.

----------


## papashark

> για σας απο την Ορεστιάδα 
> 
> ερώτηση: μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς εάν υπάρχουν drivers linux για d-link 900ap+ που να έχουν δοκιμαστέι και να πεζουν? 
> Εαν όχι θέλω την γνώμη σας για εξωτερική συσκευή αλλα και για εσωτερική (πχ linksys ) για να δουλέψει σε ap mode αλα και σε client, ΚΑΙ να έχει DRIVERS για LINUX.
> καθώς επίσης εαν η προτεινόμενη συσκευή συνεργάζεται με dlink 900ap+ συσκευές χωρίς προβλήματα . 
> Το όλο εγχείρημα έχει να κάνει με linuxoκουτο σε ταράτσα .  
> 
> ευχαριστώ


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σου απάντησα για κάρτες.

Αλλά από ότι βλέπω οι ελλείψεις σας σε δικτυακά θέματα είναι μεγάλες, οπότε καλύτερα να διαβάζατε κάτι πρώτα περί δικτύων, και μετά να προχωράγατε στο επόμενο βήμα  ::

----------


## makx

για σας και ευχαριστώ για τις υποδήξεις και για την υπομονή σας (βλέπε ΠΑπασαρκ) 
Πραγματι στα δικτιακά θέματα καί στα λειτουργικά ενος pc (ενας απλός χρήστης είμαι  :: ) 
δεν εχω ανακαλύψει ακόμη την φωτιά.
εκει που τα πάω λίγο καλά είναι το hardware και πιο ειδικά οτι εχι σχεση με κολιτίρια και κολίσεις καμια πλακετα για μονταρισμα κ.τλ. 
είχα ασχολιθεί λιγο με πομπούς και κερέες πιο παλία και εφτυχώς πιάνουν λιγο τα χέρια μου σε αυτά τα πράγματα. 
Το rooting στο δίκτιο μας το έκανε ένας φίλος που εργάζετε σε νετ cafe ,
αλα <<Είναι πολά τα data Αρη>> πρεπει να πέσει πολή μελέτη για να γίνει κάτι καλό .

χερετώ Μάκης Σταματόπουλος

----------

